# Aftermarket Review: Paragrafix



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey all, here's a two part review of Paulbo's photo etch, replacement decals and vinyl masks. 
Part 3 is yet to be created as Paul is waiting on the Hero landing gear.

Double clicking the vids below will give you the option to play at 720p.

Part 1, Photoetch and Replacement Decals





Part 2, Vinyl Masks


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I love your videos, the time you take and the info you put into them make them a great tool for any model builder, please keep them coming.....:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I love your videos, the time you take and the info you put into them make them a great tool for any model builder, please keep them coming.....:thumbsup:




I have to agree, 

Tom is doing a fantastic job, as a newbie I hover by the computer waiting for another installment to the jupiter II build, gaining more confidense with each and every video.. dont know what the build scale limit is for models, but this is a 3, i'm hoping i can build a descent first time out at this skill level..

Just a side note: I completely restored a[real] 1973 dodge panel van, except the motor and tranny, doing all the work myself. and was not as scared, as i am thinking about building this darn model,,

skinny..........


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> I have to agree,
> 
> Tom is doing a fantastic job, as a newbie I hover by the computer waiting for another installment to the jupiter II build, gaining more confidense with each and every video.. dont know what the build scale limit is for models, but this is a 3, i'm hoping i can build a descent first time out at this skill level..
> 
> ...


I always go into a build with one goal, make myself happy with the out come.
After all you are the one that has to look at it day in and day out....:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been building models since 1973, professionally since 1985. I have been a member of the IPMS since 1977, I've built for shows, contests, friends, clients , and the challenges don't ever get any easier. The most important thing I can take away from this hobby and my chosen profession is to build for no one but myself. When I find myself satisfied then I know others will appreciate my efforts. I share my work and experience with anyone who will listen ,watch ,and learn. You can't learn skill, experience, or patience. I still make mistakes...costly ones too! but I learn from them. I don't know it all...and I never will. I still pick up techniques and new ways to attack old problems from you guys and am humbled frequently by your talent. This old dog can still be taught a few new tricks. I might be getting older, but this dog can still hunt!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> ...dont know what the build scale limit is for models, but this is a 3, i'm hoping i can build a descent first time out at this skill level...


Beginner, Intermediate and Advanced Model skills required.
Level 1 is snap-togethers and Level 3 is _*it*_. 

Imo, I kinda think there should be an unofficial Level 4 build, Non-Model skills, encompassing everything that doesn't come in a kit, such as lighting, motors and things such as Paulbo's fine photo etch. Some resin and vinyl kits are definitely level 4, if there was one.

Model Rockets do go up to a skill 5 I think.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Great video Modelman...nice relaxed style but very professional looking at the same time.

Iain (a fellow Crim devotee)


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

The videos you make are a real service to this community. I am very tempted to get the J2 kit and the assorted accessories for it based on posts like yours. And I HATE Lost in Space, always have. God almighty, as a kid, I would cringe at the sight of it. Made me want to NOT miss school! That was back in the days of having only 4 TV channels to choose from, and no VHS or DVD. For me, Lost in Space made staying home sick all the worse....Rant over.....Great post! Thanks!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

skinnyonce said:


> .
> ... I'm hoping I can build a descent first time out at this skill level..
> 
> Just a side note: I completely restored a[real] 1973 dodge panel van, except the motor and tranny, doing all the work myself. and was not as scared, as i am thinking about building this darn model.
> skinny...


 
Actually, just like you did with that '73 Dodge Panel Van, assemble "one step at a time", and you'll do fine. 

But to be on the safe side, practice on a small, cheaper model first. "The Voyager" would be a good choice for your first. :hat:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> I have been building models since 1973, professionally since 1985. I have been a member of the IPMS since 1977, I've built for shows, contests, friends, clients , and the challenges don't ever get any easier. The most important thing I can take away from this hobby and my chosen profession is to build for no one but myself. When I find myself satisfied then I know others will appreciate my efforts. I share my work and experience with anyone who will listen ,watch ,and learn. You can't learn skill, experience, or patience. I still make mistakes...costly ones too! but I learn from them. I don't know it all...and I never will. I still pick up techniques and new ways to attack old problems from you guys and am humbled frequently by your talent. This old dog can still be taught a few new tricks. I might be getting older, but this dog can still hunt!




Yo grasshopper! when you can snatch the pebble from my hand you too will know the way,, 

Gosh Duct ! when I can cut out a door the way you did on the J-II hatch, I will be at peace with my skills. for that is probably what looks like the darn hardest thing to do.. from a newbie's view point.

skinny.............


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Actually, just like you did with that '73 Dodge Panel Van, assemble "one step at a time", and you'll do fine.
> 
> But to be on the safe side, practice on a small, cheaper model first. "The Voyager" would be a good choice for your first. :hat:



Thanks seaview

I was thinking of doing some cheaper easy builds first to get used to all the new glues, paints, fillers, puttys, clears, lighting, etc, etc.....
probably go to odd lots and get some cheap arse kits 

skinny..........


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*The first post now has the second video added.*

You guys humble me with your praise. I'm not that great.

I did however upload part two covering the vinyl masks this morning. I had to drop 700mb and 2 mins, so I cut the boring silent parts. Nothing was lost in translation. The unedited version will be on the dvd.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Great job on the videos! I've used similar products from both manufacturers and I can say they are top drawer! I did shutter, however, when you discarded all that extra vinyl. All that scrap is good for scratch use during the build and beyond to other models. 
Thanks again for the vids!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

First, thanks for the kind words! Always good to hear folks dig what you do.

I appreciate you weeding the vinyl to show what is included in the set , but i should note that it's not neccessary to do that when you are using the sets, you can pluck the pieces off of the sheet as you need them with a sharp x-acto. 

then you will have all of the leftover to use as you want.

thanks again


----------

